# Animal Crossing 3DS Release Date



## SockHead

I preordered my 3DS today and I got this paper from gamestop with the list of all the games and their release date.



Spoiler


----------



## TheExhale

Wow. a long way from the 27th of march. I expected it to come out with the 3DS...


----------



## Jas0n

TheExhale said:


> Wow. a long way from the 27th of march. I expected it to come out with the 3DS...


 
Of course it wasn't going to, and I doubt it will even come out on the date listed here, this is just a placeholder. I'm pretty sure it'll be atleast October before it comes out.


----------



## [Nook]

PAPER MARIO 3DS

Why do the 3rd party games come out first?
Oh yeah, because people with bad taste buy them a lot rather than first party games.
Most third party games that are good aren't on the Wii.
Only some third party games and mostly Nintendo-made (or supported) games that are for Nintendo systems are good.

This little kid at Gamestop: OH MY GAWD HANNAH MONTANA FOR WEEE
Me: >.>
The kid: WHO NEEDS MARIO WITH ITS UNGIRLINESS
I ONLY NEED WII FOR THIRD PARTY GAEMS
Me: *gets out of Gamestop*
Employee: Yeah, kid. I feel you.
Me: *feels better a little*

WHAT HAS THIS WORLD COME TO


----------



## SockHead

[Nook] said:


> PAPER MARIO 3DS
> 
> Why do the 3rd party games come out first?
> Oh yeah, because people with bad taste buy them a lot rather than first party games.
> Most third party games that are good aren't on the Wii.
> Only some third party games and mostly Nintendo-made (or supported) games that are for Nintendo systems are good.
> 
> This little kid at Gamestop: OH MY GAWD HANNAH MONTANA FOR WEEE
> Me: >.>
> The kid: WHO NEEDS MARIO WITH ITS UNGIRLINESS
> I ONLY NEED WII FOR THIRD PARTY GAEMS
> Me: *gets out of Gamestop*
> Employee: Yeah, kid. I feel you.
> Me: *feels better a little*
> 
> WHAT HAS THIS WORLD COME TO


 
Yeah I think Nintendo is just giving in to the third party games. I kinda hate how all the good games are out on the same day and not spreading them out..


----------



## Jas0n

SockHeadx4 said:


> Yeah I think Nintendo is just giving in to the third party games. I kinda hate how all the good games are out on the same day and not spreading them out..


 
They obviously aren't though, this is just the default placeholder date that all retailers probably have so that they can accept pre-orders.


----------



## SockHead

Jas0n said:


> They obviously aren't though, this is just the default placeholder date that all retailers probably have so that they can accept pre-orders.


 
Yeah, I guess that's true. Hopefully they release a first party game near the release of the 3DS.


----------



## Psychonaut

OH, BOB SAGET.

mario kart, AC, paper mario, and OoT all on the same day.  nice way to spread out your flagship titles, nintendo. :/


----------



## Jeremy

I just pre-ordered a 3DS and got the same thing.  The only difference is the games are listed alphabetically, lol.

The top says "NOTE:  Date listed is anticipated in store date"


----------



## Ehingen Guy

I'm still thinking about preordering it.


----------



## SamXX

Too close! Maybe I could get a 3DS and Animal Crossing 3D for my Birthday in July...


----------



## Disturbia

I think June is pretty reasonable. I didn't expect it to come out with the 3DS, but I am confident that it'll probably come out this year.


----------



## Jake

I'm getting a 3DS But I don't know if I'm gonna Pre-Order one. Pre-Ordering holds no purpose in Australia...


----------



## Phil

Ehingen Guy said:


> I'm still thinking about preordering it.


 
Same here. Still not sure if I should pre-order it or just wait till it comes with a game included or something..


----------



## DashS

Sooo many that I want are coming out on the same day, I wonder which one I should get first?


----------



## Brad

I probably won't get a 3DS until my burfdai in August. I'll get AC3D on release probably because I also think it will come out around fall/winter.


----------



## SodaDog

June? plenty of time to finish off my flower garden on city folk!


----------



## TheEmeraldAngel

Hey guys just wanted to let you know that the release date that GameStop knows of is, as some sites have told me, just a farce. The truth as far as I'm concerned is that AC3DS comes out the same day the 3DS does: March 27, 2011 (for the USA, at least).

Sorry if I'm wrong but this is where I got my information from:
animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_3DS


----------



## Seemingly Stupendous

TheEmeraldAngel said:


> Hey guys just wanted to let you know that the release date that GameStop knows of is, as some sites have told me, just a farce. The truth as far as I'm concerned is that AC3DS comes out the same day the 3DS does: March 27, 2011 (for the USA, at least).
> 
> Sorry if I'm wrong but this is where I got my information from:
> animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing_3DS


 
*Animal Crossing 3D will not be a launch title in the USA, it's been confirmed. 
Though I'm not sure about Japan, I doubt it will be a launch title there being the 3DS is released next week.

I'm not sure where your "proof" on that website is from. All release dates for the game in all countries say "Unknown."
:/*


----------



## Fontana

I hope they don't realease all those games on the 6th on the same date, I'd have to fork out some much monehz..


----------



## Bennyboo

Amazon said to me "25 of march", at this point I'm confused.


----------



## Jeremy

Bennyboo said:


> Amazon said to me "25 of march", at this point I'm confused.


 
They are just guessing.  So is GameStop.  And I think their new guess is not as soon as June.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I think it might be Winter 2011.
Reasons: Animal Crossing for Nintendo Gamecube, Animal Crossing Wild World for Nintendo DS and Animal Crossing 



Spoiler



Sh ity Folk


 I mean City Folk/Let's Go to the 



Spoiler



Sh ity


 I mean City for Nintendo Wii have all released in Winter.

*WARNING: Bad Words in Spoilers*


----------



## Justin

AC 3DS 2012. Calling it now. There's plenty of indication of Mario Kart, OoT, Starfox 64 and Kid Icarus coming in 2011. Which is really good actually. Four giant AAA games will be released before the 3DS is even 1 year old. Maybe even another hidden one to be announced at E3. Where's Animal Crossing and Paper Mario? Nowhere. Expect both of them in 2012.


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> AC 3DS 2012. Calling it now. There's plenty of indication of Mario Kart, OoT, Starfox 64 and Kid Icarus coming in 2011. Which is really good actually. Four giant AAA games will be released before the 3DS is even 1 year old. Maybe even another hidden one to be announced at E3. Where's Animal Crossing and Paper Mario? Nowhere. Expect both of them in 2012.


 
This. There's also the fact that Animal Crossing 3DS looks awfully unfinished.


----------



## [Nook]

Justin said:


> AC 3DS 2012. Calling it now. There's plenty of indication of Mario Kart, OoT, Starfox 64 and Kid Icarus coming in 2011. Which is really good actually. Four giant AAA games will be released before the 3DS is even 1 year old. Maybe even another hidden one to be announced at E3. Where's Animal Crossing and Paper Mario? Nowhere. Expect both of them in 2012.


 
I think AC3DS is coming in 2012 and Paper Mario late this year.


----------



## Keiichi

Ah, crap. I was only really buying the 3DS for Paper Mario and Animal Crossing! Well... Not really, but I'm looking forward to these games the most!


----------



## Niya

Hmm. I'm still not sure if I really want it. At least there's a time gap. A huge one.


----------



## [Nook]

Instead of all those third party games, Nintendo could've released Paper Mario at midnight with the 3DS so even more people would've came. Unless it's not finished, of course.

It sure looks finished, from all those videos.


----------



## jebug29

I think the date changed to sometime in August.


----------



## CRACKINGAMER

The release dates are a BIT late. It's the 11th of June and they're still not out. :/


----------



## SamXX

I hope it's out around Late July/August


----------



## vballmonkey

k well zelda is coming out on the 19th of june this year and i hear that animal crossing 3DS is coming out on august 2 ... hopefully earlier because i cant wait that long!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I think personally that we should only check our respective Nintendo website for release dates as other companys like Gamestop, EB Games, GAME and Gamestation won't be exactly 100% sure of the release date.


----------



## spartanlonewolf

It's already past the second of June, so obviously, the form is false


----------



## Skylar

*New GameStop List of Releases*

Just got my Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D from GameStop and it came with this list of release dates.
(sorry for the poor picture quality -_-)

Animal Crossing 3D 1/03/12


----------



## SamXX

Skylar said:


> Just got my Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D from GameStop and it came with this list of release dates.
> (sorry for the poor picture quality -_-)
> 
> Animal Crossing 3D 1/03/12


 
Uhhh that's so far away.


----------



## Envy

SAMwich said:


> Uhhh that's so far away.


 
And I doubt that's the actual release date.

I'm thinking we may not even see it until summer/fall or possibly even holiday season of next year.


----------



## SockHead

Skylar said:


> Just got my Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D from GameStop and it came with this list of release dates.
> (sorry for the poor picture quality -_-)
> 
> Animal Crossing 3D 1/03/12


 
This is the only believable date they've posted.


----------



## crazyredd45

Skylar said:


> Just got my Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D from GameStop and it came with this list of release dates.
> (sorry for the poor picture quality -_-)
> 
> Animal Crossing 3D 1/03/12


NOOOOO!!!! I can't wait that long!


----------



## Justin

Justin said:


> AC 3DS 2012. Calling it now. There's plenty of indication of Mario Kart, OoT, Starfox 64 and Kid Icarus coming in 2011. Which is really good actually. Four giant AAA games will be released before the 3DS is even 1 year old. Maybe even another hidden one to be announced at E3. Where's Animal Crossing and Paper Mario? Nowhere. Expect both of them in 2012.


 
This turned out to be surprisingly accurate when observing Nintendo's release list.







*rakes in brownie points*

It's gonna a long wait guys. Seriously don't expect it anytime this year.


----------



## SamXX

As long as the game is good, I dun' care.


----------



## dusttball

SAMwich said:


> As long as the game is good, I dun' care.



I agree with you there, and I approve of your grammar! It made me giggle. What's the point of a potentially great game that is rushed onto the shelves only partially finished and not reaching its full potential. I want Nintendo's full capabilities displayed in this game. None of that shoopdewhoop where a great idea just flops.


----------



## Phil

Justin said:


> This turned out to be surprisingly accurate when observing Nintendo's release list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rakes in brownie points*
> 
> It's gonna a long wait guys. Seriously don't expect it anytime this year.


 
Looking forward to every single game on that list. Maybe not so much for Lego City Stories.


----------



## Envy

SAMwich said:


> As long as the game is good, I dun' care.


 
Sadly that's no guarantee with this series.


----------



## dusttball

Envy said:


> Sadly that's no guarantee with this series.


 
But this game looks entirely promising and innovative bringing back things from old games, and adding just the right amount of new stuff to keep the "Animal Crossing feel" as so many people complain about. If they want the same game over again, they should just replay the one they already have. I think the Animal Crossing feel reflects progress. Ya know.. filling the museum up, paying off loans for a larger home, getting better and better furniture, increasing wardrobe choices, collecting those rare not purchasable items; It's all progress. So why wouldn't you expect to make progress between games in the series due to all of the hard work.


----------



## darkest_pondering

im just saying before this date was made they were saying june 2..... it didnt come out june 2


----------



## Envy

dusttball said:


> But this game looks entirely promising and innovative bringing back things from old games, and adding just the right amount of new stuff to keep the "Animal Crossing feel" as so many people complain about. If they want the same game over again, they should just replay the one they already have. I think the Animal Crossing feel reflects progress. Ya know.. filling the museum up, paying off loans for a larger home, getting better and better furniture, increasing wardrobe choices, collecting those rare not purchasable items; It's all progress. So why wouldn't you expect to make progress between games in the series due to all of the hard work.



Of course it _looks_ great. But I'm going to be skeptical. I will not forget what happened with City Folk. The trailer showed all there was to City Folk, aside from how bad it was and how many of the features suffered from poor execution, while other things were changed and ruined for no reason at all.

The trailer for AC:3DS looks great, but as I said, City Folk's did as well. Nintendo can make a horrible game look good. I'm not saying that this game will be bad, it's just that this series doesn't have a good track record. There's no guarantees that it will be good, sadly.


----------



## dusttball

Envy said:


> Of course it _looks_ great. But I'm going to be skeptical. I will not forget what happened with City Folk. The trailer showed all there was to City Folk, aside from how bad it was and how many of the features suffered from poor execution, while other things were changed and ruined for no reason at all.
> 
> The trailer for AC:3DS looks great, but as I said, City Folk's did as well. Nintendo can make a horrible game look good. I'm not saying that this game will be bad, it's just that this series doesn't have a good track record. There's no guarantees that it will be good, sadly.



I like City Folk. There, I said it. I think your problem is you just want to play Wild World. You can't have growth without change. You can't learn without mistakes.


----------



## Envy

dusttball said:


> I like City Folk. There, I said it. I think your problem is you just want to play Wild World. You can't have growth without change. You can't learn without mistakes.


 
Except AC:GCN is actually my favorite, by far.

Wild World was a hit-or-miss sequel, but it at least made many positive changes. City Folk did not. The only really positive change that wasn't canceled out by poor execution was bringing back the holidays.

City Folk seemed fun when I first got it. I didn't understand everybody's complaining about it, but after playing it for a week or two I started realizing that the complaints were valid. Knock of the shiny new graphics and that "OMG it's a new game!" feeling and the game's flaws really start showing. 

It's not about accepting change. Learning to like Wild World was about accepting change. However, I will not and can not learn to "accept" something that is so clearly inferior to its predecessor. There are very few redeeming qualities about City Folk.

BUT this is _not_ the place for this. =/ I didn't really intend for an argument to come out of my statement the other day. I was just merely stating that this game being delayed does not insure that it will be great.

---

I'm sick of the lack of information for this game. We had E3, no release date, no title. I got my 3DS in May, and I'm ready to move on from Wild World. That trailer was such a tease, and I seriously doubt we'll be seeing this game until after Spring next year. Maybe we'll hear about it at next year's E3? (along with the new SSB games that haven't even started in development? -_-)


----------



## crazyredd45

I preferred wild world as it was portable.
It only had one level which made getting around your town easier.
It was the first AC i had.
Had a lot of fun with friends in real life that i couldn't with city folk.
And loads more reasons


----------



## Flarhsmallow

I went and got Zelda and also got a list of when games come out and mine says Animal Crossing 3DS 1/3/12. Although i dont want to wait i do agree that i want them to take their time and make this game as good as possible. Im also glad it comes out the 3rd of January because then we start the game at the begging of the year going through each holiday in order.


----------



## Envy

Flarhsmallow said:


> I went and got Zelda and also got a list of when games come out and mine says Animal Crossing 3DS 1/3/12. Although i dont want to wait i do agree that i want them to take their time and make this game as good as possible. Im also glad it comes out the 3rd of January because then we start the game at the begging of the year going through each holiday in order.


 
That's not in any way an official release date.


----------



## Connor2016

The placeholder release date is now in August.


----------



## darkest_pondering

DX noooo i need it now


----------



## dusttball

darkest_pondering said:


> DX noooo i need it now



Right?? I would like it to be released in August, but I don't see that happening. As long as it's good, I think I'll be fine waiting til Christmas for my copy. And possibly my 3ds. hah. I haven't seen any other titles really worth getting yet.


----------



## Skylar

Flarhsmallow said:


> I went and got Zelda and also got a list of when games come out and mine says Animal Crossing 3DS 1/3/12. Although i dont want to wait i do agree that i want them to take their time and make this game as good as possible. Im also glad it comes out the 3rd of January because then we start the game at the begging of the year going through each holiday in order.


 
Heyy mee tooo. I have the exact same story. Loving Zelda by the way- hope you are as well.
And, I agree. I don't have a problem with waiting until next year, because I want Nintendo to take their time. This will be the fourth installment in the series and every fan in the world is hoping for it to be a seriously good game.


----------



## Solar

Ughhhh.......Why do they have to post-pone it so long. I'm not good for waiting for games i really want. I want a good game but i also want it sooner!! 1/3/12 is a long time away and it's winter the worst season to start the game!


----------



## kapp'n_

well i got a list too it says its out in january


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Nintendo released to Nintendo Power that the game will be released next year (the end of the fiscal year).


----------



## acroxx

i heard the game was going to come out on 2012...seriouosly nintendo?!?!?


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Were you expecting it to come out this year? There are many reasons why it's best to release it next year.

Although, the release date is TBA, so there's a very, _very_ slight chance it will be released this year.


----------



## MasterC

I think it's reasonable to have it released in 2012.Not much has been revealed in the trailer such as Fishing,Tom Nooks,Ables,ect.

The first Skyward Sword trailer was shown like in 2009 or 2010.After E3 2010.It still wasn't released,and it's still not released today.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I tend to just wait for Nintendo of Europe and stores to have the same release date before I preorder something.


----------



## Jake

MasterC said:


> I think it's reasonable to have it released in 2012.Not much has been revealed in the trailer such as Fishing,Tom Nooks,Ables,ect.
> 
> The first Skyward Sword trailer was shown like in 2009 or 2010.After E3 2010.It still wasn't released,and it's still not released today.


Yeah, but thats the last game Nintendo is making for Wii so ofc theyre going to stall/perfect.


----------



## Connor2016

It's August now, I hope it comes out somtime before October.


----------



## natasha

i got a game stop  release dates and mine said 01/03/2012 but thats still is not A  real release date its just a place holder as nintendo and gamestop will tell you nintendo has not made a real realease date yet im hoping at tokyo game show next week we may learn more


----------



## Ryan

Aw come on, guys stop complaining. I'm okay with it being released late (NOT REALLY). They probably put it out that late because they're improving more stuff in the game. If they released it really early some people would be complaining about something. But my focal point is they are releasing it out later to improve it. I'm done.


----------



## natasha

i would be happy with just more info on the game  i really dont think it will be out till march or later


----------



## Psychonaut

may i ask to have all of these "THIS IS THE RELEASE DATE OF AC3DS" threads locked until a real release date is given?

there's one bumped near every day, and they really don't need to be there if there's nothing concrete/more than a TBA date.


----------



## Jake

Yes it really pisses me off.


----------



## jasmin

Well guess what you are all wrong animal crossing is coming out in january. (some people just dont get it) :!


----------



## Yokie

Psychonaut said:


> may i ask to have all of these "THIS IS THE RELEASE DATE OF AC3DS" threads locked until a real release date is given?
> 
> there's one bumped near every day, and they really don't need to be there if there's nothing concrete/more than a TBA date.


FINALLY someone said it.


----------



## ringleader

2012 is  what 4 month's away that's  not to bad im very exsited


----------



## Deleted member 4610

I can't wait, after the new year!!! Only halfma month away approx.


----------



## Jake

This thread is almost a year old, and that said, still hasn't had a post in about 4 months. 
No need to bump


----------



## starqueen100

jasmin said:


> Well guess what you are all wrong animal crossing is coming out in january. (some people just dont get it) :!



actually jasmin your wrong its coming out in spring e.g march, april and may


----------



## Jake

starqueen100 said:


> actually jasmin your wrong its coming out in spring e.g march, april and may


actuallt starqueen100 your wrong its release date hasn't actually been released, so it's coming out whenever.


----------



## Kip

starqueen100 said:


> actually jasmin your wrong its coming out in spring e.g march, april and may



That was an old post. everyone thought it was going to come out in jan that time.


----------



## Jake

This whole thread is old and I don't get why everyone still posts in it :|


----------



## starqueen100

Bidoof said:


> actuallt starqueen100 your wrong its release date hasn't actually been released, so it's coming out whenever.



soory biddof your actually right i was thinking about it in the wrong way


----------



## starqueen100

i got the issue of ONM this month ...its says it coming IN SUMMER 2012


----------



## RisingSun

I was talking to my youngest about the game, and got thinking that they may be holding it for spring-summer release because that is when all the higher numbers of bugs and fish are out.  During the winter, there just is not many of either.


----------



## VillageDweller

starqueen100 said:


> i got the issue of ONM this month ...its says it coming IN SUMMER 2012



Again, like in that other thread, it's ETA, estimated date. Doesn't mean it's real.


----------



## JasonBurrows

VillageDweller said:


> Again, like in that other thread, it's ETA, estimated date. Doesn't mean it's real.


Exactly! The Official Nintendo Magazine states ETA Summer 2012, but in all honestly, I would like it for Summer 2012 and most likely near the end of June as that is when I break up from college for roughly 9-10 weeks.


----------



## Static

It's in June this year? o.o My friend said it's in Summer 2012 (as in May 2012). Idrc if it's May or June, im glad its not released on Jan 3rd because they're not rushing it. If they rush it like ACWW, it'll turn out bad.


----------



## Jake

RisingSun said:


> I was talking to my youngest about the game, and got thinking that they may be holding it for spring-summer release because that is when all the higher numbers of bugs and fish are out.  During the winter, there just is not many of either.


The bugs and fish being out in summer has nothing to do with the release date :\


----------



## TheFarmboy

That could just be a perdiction. It's unknown currently, but it would atleast eb releashed sometime this year, I was hoping for a Spring release, but I guess I was wrong. Guess we'll have to wait until E3 to get more information.


----------



## Anna

My bets on May but I heard somewhere they will be showing in at E3 again in more detail, hopefully its worth the wait though.


----------



## Anna

http://3ds.nintendolife.com/news/2012/01/big_3ds_release_dates_still_to_be_determined


----------



## TheFarmboy

Anna said:


> http://3ds.nintendolife.com/news/2012/01/big_3ds_release_dates_still_to_be_determined



Oh dear. Some sources say it would be Summer 2012, course that could be Japan's release date. And AC is very-polished as it is. Hopefully we can get a release date at E3, I don't really want to wait another year for this.


----------



## Kip

People are saying they're going to reveal a lot more at E3 such as the release date


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> People are saying they're going to reveal a lot more at E3 such as the release date


It's kinda obvious they are, but still no one can be to sure.


----------



## Berry

I hope that they will release the game in all regions at the same time! Like they did with the Wii-Version. AC DS came like half a year later than the US release! I would probably kill myself if i had to wait that long!


----------



## Jake

Berry said:


> I hope that they will release the game in all regions at the same time! Like they did with the Wii-Version. AC DS came like half a year later than the US release! I would probably kill myself if i had to wait that long!



It wont be at the same time, the US will probably get it a month or two (just guessing) after Japan, Europe and other countries will probably get it from a few days, to a month later.

Just guessing from other game release dates though, don't think what I said is legit


----------



## Kip

I'd say Japan gets it first then 3 - 4 days later UK And/Or US get it and then other regions would get it 8 - 11 days later


----------



## Anna

USA will get it before UK that's how its always been, I wouldn't think UK would ever get it the same time as everyone else.


----------



## Jeremy

Anna said:


> USA will get it before UK that's how its always been, I wouldn't think UK would ever get it the same time as everyone else.



Well last time, it was only about half a month difference between the NA/JP release and the EU release.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Anna said:


> USA will get it before UK that's how its always been, I wouldn't think UK would ever get it the same time as everyone else.


I am just going slightly off topic here for a moment, Mario Party 9 is releasing in Europe on the 3rd of March 2012, 11th of March 2012 for America and the 26th of April 2012 for Japan.

Now back to the topic, I really hope that Nintendo allows all regions to have it on the same day or if not, maybe a week or two after one country gets the game...


----------



## Jeremy

JasonBurrows said:


> I am just going slightly off topic here for a moment, Mario Party 9 is releasing in Europe on the 3rd of March 2012, 11th of March 2012 for America and the 26th of April 2012 for Japan.
> 
> Now back to the topic, I really hope that Nintendo allows all regions to have it on the same day or if not, maybe a week or two after one country gets the game...



The last Animal Crossing games have all had similar release dates, but never on the same day.  I'm willing to bet it will be out everywhere this year (besides South Korea maybe, etc.).


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jeremy said:


> I'm willing to bet it will be out everywhere this year (besides South Korea maybe, etc.).


That... would be great.
Not for South Korea though...


----------



## CHR:)S

31 more days ok


----------



## Justin

CHR:)S said:


> 31 more days ok



Please don't bump threads like this.


----------

